

The best languages and frameworks and tools for doing web startups?? - maf

I m planning to do so web startup , so where do I start.... As of now , I know c,cpp , java....give me an insight into the kind languages , web frameworks and tools used by startups today...
======
bcater
I like mzscheme (a variant of Scheme, which is a variant of Lisp), but Python
is growing on me. When I need database interactions, I use PHP, and when I
want neat effects, I use javascript.

------
davidw
I personally think that you can't beat Visual Forth ++.

